# Safety has become too easy



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I know what you mean. My Kreg miter slot featherboard has not come out of the cabinet since I got my magnetic featherboard.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

When safety gets too easy, bad things happen. I think this is a great tool, thanks for the review.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the ridgid magnetic featherboard. 100% agree that it's a must have for the table saw. I also like how easy it is to store. I just stick mine to the side of the saw when not in use. It's always easy to find and only an arms length away. In my world, a safety device that easily accessible and easy to use is waaaay more likely to actually be employed.


----------



## Prplhrtjarhead (Aug 19, 2012)

Magnetic…hmmm…that's a forehead slapping moment of an idea! May just have to go get one.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

This* is* a worthy tool.  I use mine at both the table saw and the bandsaw.
A very fair review….................


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a miter slot wood one that I have never used, just for the above mention reason. I will have to look in one of these


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

cool tool ,good review.


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks! I don't have one yet. May have o do that.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

From reading a WoodCraft catalog recently, I came away from it with the usual "If only I could have that" list, but also added to my "soon, I need to get that, or at least find out what others think"

At the top of the list was this mag switch system with the featherboard.

It strikes me as a great fast time saving safety feature.

thanks for the review and the additional push.

As of now, I do use featherbaords often enough. I've never owned one with the miter slot clamp, I just make my own and suffer with manual clamping devices. I could not see the advantage of the miter clamp being enough to bother, but in this case, despite the vast increase in cost over "Free" it really looks to be worth it.


----------



## greg48 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the review, I've been fighting my home-made feather boards/clamps for far to long. This is going on the top of the "affordable" Christmas Wish list.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently bought the universal magswitch featherboard. It was a little over half the price of the pro featherboard and has the advantage of being able to be used on both sides of the blade. 









So far, I am also very impressed. I have felt much more comfortable working with a saw that I have previously been quite concerned about. And yes, it is very quick and simple to place.


----------

